# Transfert bluetooth de photos iPad vers iPhone



## rockfort (14 Février 2014)

Bonjour 

Je souhaiterais transférer des photos de mon iPad Air vers mon iPhone par bluetooth.
Je pensais que c'était tout simple, avec une option comme "envoyer un fichier" comme sur les ordis... mais désillusion totale 
Je voudrais pouvoir faire un transfert qui ne nécessite pas internet.

J'ai un peu vu qu'il existait des app' genre mover, mais ça n'avait l'air de marcher que d'iPhone vers iPad.
(Et je ne peux pas synchroniser l'iPad avec mon ordi, puisque ce n'est pas exactement le mien).

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je le remercie vivement  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Février 2014)

Un email... iCloud.... AirDrop...

Il y a plein de méthodes différentes... Si iphone et ipad compatible, AirDrop est la solution la plus simple...


----------



## Loscyde (15 Février 2014)

Drop Box est pas mal aussi, c'est celui que j'utilise ^^

edit: il faut internet par contre pour drop box


----------



## rockfort (15 Février 2014)

Merci, mais voilà, c'est vraiment une solution sans internet que je recherche (évidemment sinon mail, DB, etc... ).


----------



## Loscyde (15 Février 2014)

Dans ce cas là, utilise PhotoShare, ça fonctionne par Bluetooth.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Février 2014)

AirDrop..,


----------



## Loscyde (15 Février 2014)

Si t'as l'iPhone 5, 5S, ou 5C, ouais, utilise AirDrop avec ton iPad Air, ça sera plus simple.

Mais si ton iPhone est plus ancien, tu ne pourras pas utiliser AirDrop, auquel cas je te conseille donc PhotoShare.

Voilà !


----------



## rockfort (15 Février 2014)

Ok, je vais essayer photoshare, merci beaucoup !

(effectivement, l'iphone est plus ancien)


----------

